

At Anthem: Where There’s Fire, There’s Smoke - isaacdl
https://digitalguardian.com/blog/anthem-where-theres-fire-theres-smoke

======
isaacdl
The title doesn't really explain what the post is about - basically, Anthem
won't allow the U.S. Office of Personnel Management (OPM) do a "standard
vulnerability scan" citing

> _“internal policies” that forbid outside access to its network as the reason
> for refusing to allow the vulnerability scans._

